# How do you get those chest guards that have designs on them?



## shadowman8 (Sep 2, 2018)

Does anybody know where or how to get those chest guards that all the elite athletes are using? I been searching around and I see some people say they are using laminated folder things but that can't be it as those chest guards the athletes are using look completely different.
Is there a store that sells them because I see athletes from different countries using the same kind of design on their chest guard.
Or if its able to be made easily, how do you make it?


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

The ones you see on the Korea archers is from a vinyl notebook cover. They cut it out and sew it on the chest protector. 

I have done several myself. here are few examples..... 

Mk Korea Chest protector
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...440993.-2207520000.1536030907.&type=3&theater

Kpop chest protector 
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...440993.-2207520000.1536031289.&type=3&theater

the easiest way is 

one is make your design in the computer and print it on paper. You can use trial and error to size it to fit the chest guard shape. You just copy the logos or design in a word document or an art program. I have used paper for the design ( and i have also used a vinyl sticky backed printer paper you get at Kinkos. They will also print the design for you as well. 

If you use paper, the next thing is to buy the plastic carpet protector. it comes on a roll and is clear. Its tough and you stick that on the paper to create a plastic top for the design. If you use the vinyl stocker print paper, then you dont neeed the protectant. The string hitting the chest guard, you need a vinyl or plastic cover.

Then you cut it out and lay it on the chest protector ( or stick it on). Then you sew the edge of the design on the chest protector with a sewing machine. 

You can also buy a backpack with a vinyl design you like ( Avengers etc) and then cut the vinyl picture off the backpack and se that on. This is more expensive since you are ruining the backpack for the vinyl cover pic. 

like this one
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Boys-Car...0302&wl11=online&wl12=387244640&wl13=&veh=sem


If you look closely at the chest protectors you are talking about, sometimes you can see the thread from the sewing that they did. It usually is not exactly around the edge. 

here is the one you are most likely talking about

https://www.facebook.com/KArcheryAu/photos/pcb.907237439300753/907237395967424/?type=3&theater

Bagazimuri is a fashion store in South Korean. They made a design for chest protectors that a number of the female archers use. 

https://www.facebook.com/KArcheryAu...-and-chest-guard-hard-covers/907237439300753/

As you can see from this photo, they sewed it on themselves. I do not know if anyone sells that in the USA. 









the one Park Sung Hyun used and the Hello Kitty one Yun Ok Hee used are from a notebook. 

















Good luck. 


Chris


----------



## shadowman8 (Sep 2, 2018)

wow that is fantastic information, thank you chris!


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

here is Maja Jager wearing the Bagazimuri chest protector ( she trains in South Korea) and me wearing the MK Korea chest protector at SoCal this year. 









chest protector bling..... archery arts and crafts....

Chris


----------



## tunedlow (Nov 7, 2012)

Is the vinyl covering for bling or it is functionally better than the mesh that comes stock on the chest guards? Just curious.


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

tunedlow said:


> Is the vinyl covering for bling or it is functionally better than the mesh that comes stock on the chest guards? Just curious.


I have found the bling to make no difference in the shot or shooting. It is just cosmetic and shows the archers personality or fun with the sport. Much the same as bow riser custom paint jobs, or archery shirts etc. 

My Kpop chest guard has been a conversation starter with archers who i did not know at a tournament. That in itself was worth it. 


Chris


----------



## tooold (Jul 26, 2015)

They look good but don't they get hot and sweaty?


----------



## tunedlow (Nov 7, 2012)

chrstphr said:


> I have found the bling to make no difference in the shot or shooting. It is just cosmetic and shows the archers personality or fun with the sport. Much the same as bow riser custom paint jobs, or archery shirts etc.
> 
> My Kpop chest guard has been a conversation starter with archers who i did not know at a tournament. That in itself was worth it.
> 
> ...


Gotcha. It is very fun and I am a fan of archery flair.


----------



## Elmosaurus (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks so much for this info, Chris! I had seen those before in photos and wondered how they obtained them. (thought there was some custom craft shop overseas or the like)

- Elton


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

tooold said:


> They look good but don't they get hot and sweaty?


Nothing different than a normal chest protector. The vinyl can make the chest protector alittle stiff on the body. There are many photos of Patk Sung Hyun and her chest peotector is bowed out alittle. But nothing that affects the wearing , or the use of the protector.

Chris


----------



## fango0000 (Mar 16, 2011)

tooold said:


> They look good but don't they get hot and sweaty?


For me I get a little more hot and sweaty there if I add the vinyl since it basically covers the mesh that is supposed to breathe. I usually end up with the 1-sided chest sweat waaay more quickly if I use one with the customization (this is in like 90+ degree weather in Cali.) However, some people consider it a worthy price to pay for some good looking chest guard bling. 

On a different note, the coefficient of friction is much lower on a slick plastic vinyl surface than even the best mesh surfaces so in my head I've always thought that the vinyl customized guards would be more forgiving of accidental bad releases that causes the string to brush against the chest guard than stock guards.


----------



## Butterscotch (Mar 3, 2016)

Thank you! Seriously, one of the great mysteries of archery solved.


----------



## minnie3 (Jul 28, 2009)

I've always liked the hats with the tartan pattern.
The Korean women have the best hats of everyone.
Want one like in the first photo.


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

minnie3 said:


> I've always liked the hats with the tartan pattern.
> The Korean women have the best hats of everyone.
> Want one like in the first photo.


Those are much much harder to get, and are rarer. I see foreign archers have them if they go to Korea and train / shoot. 

I was fortunate to be given one by MK Korea USA. It is one of my prized possessions in my archery collection. I have worn it a few times at a tournament, however it did not improve my score. Much as i hoped it would. Lol....










Chris


----------



## minnie3 (Jul 28, 2009)

Like that one.
Treasure it.


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

minnie3 said:


> Like that one.
> Treasure it.


If i ever get the opportunity to recieve another one, i will give it to you.


Chris


----------



## minnie3 (Jul 28, 2009)

chrstphr said:


> If i ever get the opportunity to recieve another one, i will give it to you.
> 
> 
> Chris


So kind, would love one, and thanks.


----------

